# Cyclone for Xmas



## SteveNT (Dec 21, 2011)

We're getting a cyclone for Xmas. There's no joy in a direct hit but near misses are SPECCY! If you like weather.

As I write this the supermarkets are full of people staring at the empty holes where batteries, UHT milk and noodles used to be! .

It's only been front page news for 2 days! But the official Watch status was only declared this arvo (quick! panic!)

Same clowns who'll claim emergency services didn't help them enough and sue the govt for not mothering them better. 

Best thing about cyclones is it clears the decks of all the would be Territorians.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Steve, 

I've just moved to the tropics and might be experiencing my first cyclone this year. Maybe I'm mad, but I'm actually looking forward to it, as long as it's not, to use your expression, a direct hit. 

What would you say are sensible preparations for a cyclone?


----------



## FAY (Dec 21, 2011)

When is it supposed to hit?


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 21, 2011)

Find your safe place, look critically at what might or might not come apart.

Battery radio
Torches
gas burner and gas
Food that wont go off when the power does.
A sense of wonder and a sense of humour.
Resilience.

Beer


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 21, 2011)

FAY said:


> When is it supposed to hit?



We are on a watch. It's expected to form into a cyclone on Friday night.
They have no idea what will happen after that. The low is currently 350 k's away (approx)


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 21, 2011)

Steve,you forgot ice for the beer,but also good to have drinking water and tarps handy


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 21, 2011)

Bit early to fill the bath with water but maybe I should clean the dam thing : )


----------



## FAY (Dec 21, 2011)

hahahaha well I will make sure I keep myself updated and hope that it doesn't amount to much.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 21, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> Steve,you forgot ice for the beer,but also good to have drinking water and tarps handy



The ice is all gone pretty quick. Tarping comes after!
We picked the bathroom as the final refuge- central in the building, strong walls, acces to water (including a flushing dunny- while it lasts).

We fill the bathtub and water containers when it gets close.

And where we go the snakes go!


----------



## Renenet (Dec 21, 2011)

You've prompted me to take action, Steve! I will have to take some time this week to get a proper kit together. I've got some stuff already, but best to prepare completely before there's a cyclone on the horizon and empty shelves in the shops.


----------



## Sutto82 (Dec 21, 2011)

How's cairns looking this year? I'm about to head there next week with the missus.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 21, 2011)

Apparently it's going to be destroyed but you'll be safe in the cellar. 

there are no tall buildings in Cairns because it's built on mangrove mud.

Never mind. (There are mountains )


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 21, 2011)

You go to Mum and Dad's for your Chrissy break and they already have everything sorted for you!

I love the lead up weather to cyclones, but the days after can be pretty miserable.



Renenet said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I've just moved to the tropics and might be experiencing my first cyclone this year. Maybe I'm mad, but I'm actually looking forward to it, as long as it's not, to use your expression, a direct hit.
> 
> What would you say are sensible preparations for a cyclone?


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 21, 2011)

Sutto82 said:


> How's cairns looking this year? I'm about to head there next week with the missus.



Cairns is beautiful, lived there for a bit (Yorkeys Knob). You will have a great time.
Hope you enjoy. No cyclone predicted there


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Dec 22, 2011)

I lived in Darwin for about a decade, never actually had a cyclone but a number of near misses! kinda miss it actually! 

Renenet - also tape up your windows and as steve said fill the bath and any large drinking containers with water if it comes to that. if you choose to stay at home, normally they bathroom is the safesit place apparently - move your mattress in there and make yourself a little fort.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 22, 2011)

shea_and_ruby said:


> I lived in Darwin for about a decade, never actually had a cyclone but a number of near misses! kinda miss it actually!
> 
> Renenet - also tape up your windows and as steve said fill the bath and any large drinking containers with water if it comes to that. if you choose to stay at home, normally they bathroom is the safesit place apparently - move your mattress in there and make yourself a little fort.



With all the significant (herp) others moving in the matress wont fit! If the roof comes off the matress becomes the new roof. 

I had a few during cyclone Carlos at the start of this year and hung onto the balcony rail for a while grinning into the teeth of it....

I almost froze to death ha ha, took a half hour of HOT shower to get me normal again.


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 22, 2011)

A generator to keep the beer cold when the ice melts is essential.
Experienced my first direct hit cyclone two seasons ago, enjoy the show and get ready for the afterward barbie


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 22, 2011)

Just look after yourselves guys. My daughter has just moved down to Adelaide from Darwin...her hubby is in the Army. I imagine she's pleased she's not there at the moment. I was there in June...a very pretty little city.


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder Jeffa, no gennie, must beef up red wine stocks : )


----------



## Wally (Dec 22, 2011)

Batteries for the camera. This is APS after all.


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 22, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> You go to Mum and Dad's for your Chrissy break and they already have everything sorted for you!
> 
> I love the lead up weather to cyclones, but the days after can be pretty miserable.




Hey are you in town Gordo, we could catch up for a bevvie?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 22, 2011)

Stay safe everyone up there!!!


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 22, 2011)

Jeffa said:


> A generator to keep the beer cold when the ice melts is essential.
> Experienced my first direct hit cyclone two seasons ago, enjoy the show and get ready for the afterward barbie



I was in Mataranka when Tracey hit. Got here the next day. We found dead people. There is no joy in that.

We're much better informed and equipped these days but it still gets the nerves tingling.

Calm as right now. Stars are out. Different story at Cape Don, they'll be weighing up how long you can stay before air or sea escape



Wally76 said:


> Batteries for the camera. This is APS after all.




mate! 3rd on the list!


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 22, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> I was in Mataranka when Tracey hit. Got here the next day. We found dead people. There is no joy in that.
> 
> We're much better informed and equipped these days but it still gets the nerves tingling.
> 
> ...



Sorry mate did not mean any disrespect.
This day and age to suffer any lives lost would usually mean that you would have to be unlucky or have no common sense.
BOM says that if it hits should only be cataegory 1
Either way be positive, be prepared and help your neighbours.
If you have done these than tolerate the show. 
Thought to all.


----------



## Wally (Dec 22, 2011)

Stay safe, the both of you. Hopefully a bit of entertainment and no heartbreak for our mates in the territory.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 22, 2011)

Jeffa said:


> Sorry mate did not mean any disrespect.
> This day and age to suffer any lives lost would usually mean that you would have to be unlucky or have no common sense.
> BOM says that if it hits should only be cataegory 1
> Either way be positive, be prepared and help your neighbours.
> ...



cheers cobber. Just adding a little gravity, (it helps in high winds) No disrespect detected!

I love the show but I worry about the people I know who dont follow the proceedures as much as others. 

Tracey was category 1. Just hung around all night. And mashed the place.


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 22, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Stay safe, the both of you. Hopefully a bit of entertainment and no heartbreak for our mates in the territory.



Thanks mate, we'll be right. Don't even know where it's going, ha ha neither do the weather forecasters.
They have already admitted that. Should be an interesting coupla days.
Infrastructure is all good due to very strict rules these days. Watching mother natures power is always
a learning experience.
Have a great Xmas everyone : )


----------



## gosia (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear that mate and good luck.

But you left out of the list : a charged laptop - so you can keep us all updated lol


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 22, 2011)

gosia said:


> Sorry to hear that mate and good luck.
> 
> But you left out of the list : a charged laptop - so you can keep us all updated lol



Powerpack

7 on the list


----------



## Renenet (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm too young to remember Tracy but I've seen pictures of the aftermath. Thank heavens we've got better building standards these days. It does make it easy to be complacent, though. 

To all in Darwin and surrounds, stay safe.



Darlyn said:


> Have a great Xmas everyone : )



Thanks, Darlyn. You and Steve both.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> Hey are you in town Gordo, we could catch up for a bevvie?



Sounds good to me! I'm here until the 8th of Jan. I should be out and about carolling with my old footy club tomorrow night but all other times are good for me!

Have to disagree. Our building code is only to withstand cat 3... a big blow like Monica would have destroyed the city again. 



Darlyn said:


> Thanks mate, we'll be right. Don't even know where it's going, ha ha neither do the weather forecasters.
> They have already admitted that. Should be an interesting coupla days.
> Infrastructure is all good due to very strict rules these days. Watching mother natures power is always
> a learning experience.
> Have a great Xmas everyone : )


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 23, 2011)

I also really wanted to experience a cyclone, after doing so however I would never ever wish it upon anyone, simply frightning.

Steve 
Tracy was a cat 3 when it hit Darwin, 217 km winds recorded before the wind speed thing broke.


----------



## Firepac (Dec 23, 2011)

There is actually a good chance that Cairns will experience some weather from this NT low (soon to be TC Grant) as most models are forecasting an initial westerly then southerly movement and then it turns easterly possibly crossing back into the GOC and across Cape York into the Coral Sea. The only point of disagreement between models is the timing of the easterly track. The best model, ECWMF, has it as late as the 28th whilst the others such as GFS and ACCESS has it closer to Boxing Day.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 23, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Our building code is only to withstand cat 3... a big blow like Monica would have destroyed the city again.



Really? Seems a little short-sighted.


----------



## Kitah (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm hoping that the NT low doesn't come back across to the eastern coast, until after the 27th as I'll be on a plane back to Townsville!!


----------



## fugawi (Dec 23, 2011)

Make sure you run your gen set in a well ventilated area. Don't seal yourselves in with a generator running. A guy in the last cyclone did it and was the only fatality from memory.


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 23, 2011)

I see Christchurch has had another earthquake this morning too... 5. something on the scale !! Wow...not good! But on a positive note, I also read that a little girl who was lost in the big surnami 7 yrs ago has been found in a different area and reunited with her family.  Cyclones, earthquakes....what next !!! Keep safe people...on the roads, in your houses, with your loved ones.....no arguements or conflicts....just stay cool emotionally and physically....and have a good 2012.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 23, 2011)

These things are the twitches on the skin of the planet. we have no control over these events which is just as well because some mongrel would turn it into a weapon. 

Looks like Arnhem Land will cop it. I feel for those guys, they're under the pump already. 

Sky is battleship grey, rain sweeping through in bands. Lovely cool air. Life is good.

Happy Xmas everyone! Enjoy!


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 23, 2011)

PilbaraPythons said:


> I also really wanted to experience a cyclone, after doing so however I would never ever wish it upon anyone, simply frightning.
> 
> Steve
> Tracy was a cat 3 when it hit Darwin, 217 km winds recorded before the wind speed thing broke.



Interesting subject the category. classification of Cyclone Tracy. Pretty sure you can get conflicting stories
most places, a 2, 3, 4 or even a 5. The classifications have changed since Tracy and the measurability is questionable.
The latest study I saw put it at a 2. With the winds being so incredibly destructive due to the poor construction of buildings.
Does anyone have a definitive answer on this one?


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 23, 2011)

Tracy was a small intense system. Most of the damage was done by numerous tornados embedded in the walls of the eye. There were loads of reports of " black cones" lit up by continuous lightning and it is why 3 houses would be virtually untouched and the next three destroyed utterly. Unrealistic building codes didn't help.

And it was Xmas. And Tracey was heading west! Like the one two weeks before.


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 23, 2011)

Hope everyone is ok in Darwin

I guess you are all waiting it out. I just looked on the radar map on my iphone and what a few hours earlier looked like a bit of drizzle here and there now looks like one mother of a storm. And they reckon the cyclone will hit on Xmas day.....boy oh boy I hope youve all got some beer to sit this one out......

My thoughts are with you and your scaled ones that you are all safe and the worst thing that happens is you get a bit wet.

Elizabeth


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 23, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> Hope everyone is ok in Darwin
> 
> I guess you are all waiting it out. I just looked on the radar map on my iphone and what a few hours earlier looked like a bit of drizzle here and there now looks like one mother of a storm. And they reckon the cyclone will hit on Xmas day.....boy oh boy I hope youve all got some beer to sit this one out......
> 
> ...



Thanks mate! beer stockpiled!


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 24, 2011)

any news ?

Just looked on the radar and it looks like it has passed ?? Overnight ??

I just tried to look at news updates and there isnt anything new.....the news broadcasters must be all slpeeing in because they can its the holidays !!

Hope you are all Ok

Elizabeth


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 24, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> any news ?
> 
> Just looked on the radar and it looks like it has passed ?? Overnight ??
> 
> ...



Overnight it chucked a full U turn and is coming straight at us again. Tricky little bugger!


----------



## Wally (Dec 24, 2011)

Like a drunk looking for a kebab at 3am.


----------



## cement (Dec 24, 2011)

Not wanting to put a spanner in the works, and I wish everyone well with it, but can I ask why (i am fully licensed builder of 25 yrs) do people assume the bathroom is the safest place?


----------



## Renenet (Dec 24, 2011)

cement said:


> Not wanting to put a spanner in the works, and I wish everyone well with it, but can I ask why (i am fully licensed builder of 25 yrs) do people assume the bathroom is the safest place?



A lot of the official information says that the bathroom is usually the strongest room. Is that wrong? 

I know my bathroom isn't the safest place - it's in a shed outside!


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 24, 2011)

Smallest room generally thought to be stronger, smaller window area.
If the worst case scenario happens and the roof goes you can lie in the bath with a mattress
over you.


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 24, 2011)

From the news I read this morning it seems it's getting more and more likely to happen, but maybe these things can turn quickly, or not be as bad a predicted. Good luck to you all.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 24, 2011)

It's 998hPa at the centre... it's hardly even a low pressure system atm lol. This is why we all get complacent, the media beat stuff up and then nothing happens.


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 24, 2011)

I know what you mean Gordo, Every low pressure system that sits in the coral coast is a potential cateagory 4 system that may cause havoc along the coast according to media, sweeten this with footage from past cyclones, floods etc and then they put another story straight after stating the tourism and visitor numbers are low.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 25, 2011)

Hmmmmm starting to get a little worried about my home in Oenpelli... Here's to hoping it keeps tracking south... And then dumps it's water in someone elses catchment!


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 25, 2011)

Certainly looks like it's veering that way.
Hope you battened the hatches before you left.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 25, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> Certainly looks like it's veering that way.
> Hope you battened the hatches before you left.



Not too worried about the wind, i doubt the storm could be much more than a cat1 if it does pass through. But if the storm keeps tracking on the predicted path it's gonna smash Gunbalanya's catchment and because it's travelling Eastish it will probably come back and do it all again at the end of the week...


----------



## Renenet (Dec 25, 2011)

Best of luck, Gordo. Thinking of you, your dog and all in the NT.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks Renenet i recon we'll be right!


----------



## starr9 (Dec 25, 2011)

Stay safe! just had a look and its a cat 1 atmo named Grant!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh for shizzle... My place is in Oenpelli... each update is getting just that little bit closer lol.






Looks like there will be a tonne of rain in the catchment!

Oh for shizzle... My place is in Oenpelli... each update is getting just that little bit closer lol.






Looks like there will be a tonne of rain in the catchment!

lol


----------



## Wally (Dec 25, 2011)

We're doing our best to be sympathetic to our northern friends here in Melb. Just drove through the middle of this storm on my way home from xmas lunch. Twas a ripper.


----------



## jahan (Dec 25, 2011)

The hail is golfball size out west vic.
I thought my car was going to get smashed by it
being parked outside, other cars were looking for trees to park under.


----------



## Wally (Dec 25, 2011)

I got stuck on the ring road in it. Haven't checked the car for damage yet, but I'd be surprised if there aren't some dents in it.


----------



## jahan (Dec 25, 2011)

I have some very small dents but could have been worse.
The hail is so big.


----------



## SperO (Dec 25, 2011)

ah gotta love how the reptiles react. My two BHP are a little crazy right now...

we have serveral crocodiles, two of the youngest which live in a fishtank in the living room. one of them jumped out of the tank last night fell about 2 metres to the floor decided to go for a walk who knows how long it was exploring but who wakes up christmas morning to a rustling in your bedroom....

yep he was in the corner of my room exploring the territory...who knows. its about 15 metres down a hallway.

only in darwin....merry christmas


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 25, 2011)

I thought Jay was joking! OMG you guys have it well worse than us right now!


----------



## Wally (Dec 25, 2011)

All quiet now. Plenty of SES volunteers will be out spending their time cleaning up the destruction though. Hats off to them.


----------



## Vesali (Dec 25, 2011)

Man I love the fact that I grew up in Australia. I just read all of the conversations from beginning to end and man do Aussies have the best humour and outlook at life. One thing I've learnt from growing up is that you must look for the good in the bad, but be aware of the bad so that you can bring good into the bad.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 25, 2011)

On the topic of the Vic storm...
big car crash near my road, guy swerved into a tree, could hear the police and ambulance sirens from here.


----------



## veenarm (Dec 26, 2011)

I haven't keep too in touch with what's happening at the moment but I am aware of the storm potentions... Also awaiting a phone call if the government announces a relief package or disaster zone as I will be called into work to set some stuff up on the Clink website, hope everyone/thing is ok... Did VIC get hit worse that Nt now?

There was a lot of hype over the NT one..


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 26, 2011)

Nasty storm, some hail damage, but not a cyclone.

We are in the South East of Melbourne and must have been on the edge of it


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 26, 2011)

Well it's currently crossing the coast pretty well at the mouth of the South Alligator in Kakadu and for the moment moving directly South. I think you Mexicans definately had it worse than most of us in the NT!


----------



## starr9 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hope everyone is ok!! just got this off Cyclone watch:

Tropical Cyclone Grant has been downgraded from a Category 2 to a Category 1 system and has crossed the coast.

At 9:30am CST, the cyclone was estimated to be 50km west/south-west of Oenpelli and 185km east of Darwin, moving south at 8km/h.

Stay safe and I hope it passes you by with no damage!!!


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 27, 2011)

Kitah said:


> I'm hoping that the NT low doesn't come back across to the eastern coast, until after the 27th as I'll be on a plane back to Townsville!!



You're safe but it's headed for the Gulf. Could brew again



waruikazi said:


> Oh for shizzle... My place is in Oenpelli... each update is getting just that little bit closer lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha Spot on. Big Science. Halleluyah!

I see another trillion dollar bridge has gone 1.7 meters under. What are these beurocrats thinking? If we spend half the money we can use the other half to build another useless bridge somewhere else? And how does Iron Ore become copper concentrate???

re Edith River, google on.


----------



## SperO (Dec 28, 2011)

and the stuart highway is currently closed for an indefinite time just outside of katherine :/


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 28, 2011)

Over to the Qld guys. Grant cometh!

You should have heard the beaurocrat clowns over here!

Our idiot blow in police commissioner (wanted to spend a million bucks to change NT police uniforms from kahki to blue because that's what they look like where he comes from!). This bloke didnt even bring his family to live here! He's being tough on bikie gangs but cant find any ha ha.

He was very puffed up and important as he adressed the cameras..

" Darwin is Emergency Response Area 1 and the surrounding areas are designated Emergency Response Area 2 however, for ease of operational proceedure Emergency Response Area 2 will be considered to be Emergency Response Area 1 for this event."

Very reassuring! not.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 28, 2011)

Grant just wont give up will he. Next thing we know he's out in the pacific ocean forming into a category 5 before doing a U-turn and coming back with vengance!


----------

